# new precision turbine wheels .... say bye to the 6265 and 6765 and say hello to 6266 and 6766



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.competitionplus.com/drag...flow-cea-turbine-wheels-from-precision-turbo-

the new 6266 that replaces the 6265 if you can ..... just released a few days ago 

it starts to spool slightly faster and you can push a couple more psi out of it and make more power all through the power band
testing on an Evo 6766 could make 2 psi more after the 6765 stopped making power so similar results should be found with the 6266 compared to the old 6265


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Funny you post this. I was watching the caribbean speed channel the other day & David Summerbell mention upgrading his 6765 to the newer upgrade for his Evo 9 for this years Caribbean Motor Racing Championship. FTW, he drives for Jamaica.

You can see him here




 I dunno what turbo he's running in his Evo 8 in this vid but it howls.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ that video is awesome :beer:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Bim FTW.

Hmmm, might be time for a turbo upgrade (might have some 6765's going cheaply too - journal and BB).


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Bim FTW.
> 
> Hmmm, might be time for a turbo upgrade (might have some 6765's going cheaply too - journal and BB).


its about $550 to get your turbo rebuilt/Upgraded with the new wheel, seals and bearings per their FB post


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ that video is awesome :beer:


SMRC races are the sh*t in person. 

Here he mentions at the end that he has a new engine and the setup is making more power. You'll also notice Old man Maloney's Audi in the beginning. He's using an old touring shell with a 1.8T. Forgot what turbo he's using. There's a Rabbit on the track also.





If anybody's interested in Pt.2, lemme know.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

huichox4 said:


> http://www.competitionplus.com/drag...flow-cea-turbine-wheels-from-precision-turbo-
> it starts to spool slightly faster and you can push a couple more psi out of it and make more power all through the power band
> testing on an Evo 6766 could make 2 psi more after the 6765 stopped making power so similar results should be found with the 6266 compared to the old 6265


So around how much psi are you talking about when the older 6765 stops making power? Just curious.

These new turbo wheels sound awesome, but I don't think I'll ever even come close to maxing out my 6265. When it's time for a rebuild though I'll upgrade fo sho :laugh:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

huichox4 said:


> its about $550 to get your turbo rebuilt/Upgraded with the new wheel,


Thank you Sir... that was gonna be in the next line of questions.

Their turnaround is extremely fast too. It takes about a week or two max for them to get ur turbo back to you.


----------



## xtremvw3 (Jun 10, 2011)

masterpower bought precision right?? maybe that is why they don't last... makes great power


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

xtremvw3 said:


> masterpower bought precision right?? maybe that is why they don't last... makes great power


Mines been fine 50+ passes over 30psi and street time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

300+ dyno pulls on the shop dyno mule 5857... 2 drums of q16 and a lot of 91 octane... 

We can supply you guys with the new 62 / 66 or handle upgrades on your existing turbos, just give us a ring / email. 

:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

xtremvw3 said:


> masterpower bought precision right?? maybe that is why they don't last... makes great power


Don't know where that came from. I've got several of these units on a lot of boost being driven daily. They hold up pretty well on the contrary.


----------



## 2DR16VT (Mar 16, 2006)

Whats boost was this at ? How does the 66mm exhaust wheel compare to the 68mm exhaust wheel over 30psi ?


----------

